# brothers jam yesterday



## smashing_pumpkins_06 (Aug 13, 2006)

yesterday i went to watch my brother and his band, they were playing in a studio in hamilton... they played smashing pumpkins: today and disarm hehe on my request the also played zombie cranberries, wish u were here -floyd they have been together for a year now and they have gotten really good


----------

